
Stardew Valley’s Single Developer Has Made Over $30M - todd8
http://www.gamerevolution.com/features/13384-stardew-valleys-single-developer-has-made-over-30-million#/slide/1
======
todd8
I've heard that this is a great game, but I've never played it.

From the Wikipedia page [1]:

> Stardew Valley was created by American indie game designer Eric Barone,
> under the alias of ConcernedApe. In 2011, Barone had graduated from the
> University of Washington Tacoma with a computer science degree, but had not
> been able to get a job in the industry, instead working as an usher at the
> Paramount Theatre in Seattle.

What an impressive accomplishment for a solo programmer!

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stardew_Valley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stardew_Valley)

